# Mounting two TV's on one mount



## nitty316 (Aug 27, 2008)

I was watching Funny People and at the beginning they were at the Sandman’s house and he had 5 TV’s and they were set up in a way where he had one in the middle and then a mount on each side that held two plasma’s vertically. Just curious if any of you have ever seen one of these or knows where to get them. It would put one TV in the middle and then a mount on each side which had two plasma’s stacked on top of each other. I googled the mounts but didn’t have much luck yet. My setup is a DLP in the middle and two 42 inch plasmas on each side. I'll try to post a pic.


----------



## nitty316 (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is what I have and what I want to do. As you can see there are two Plasma's to the right and two to the left (there is only one in the pic but there are two there now). yes I know there are a lot of wires, I am working on a resolution for those.


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

So you mean like this?

http://www.slashfilm.com/wp/wp-content/images/zz60fef511-440x247.jpg


----------



## nitty316 (Aug 27, 2008)

Exactly. Those don't look like they are on the walls, they look like they are away from the walls.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It would appear that there are 3 stands there, two tall mounts with 2 TVs each on either side, and a large center stand for the large TV.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

The ones on the ends appear to be on floor-standing pole mounts.

Perhaps something like this ...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

nitty316 said:


> Exactly. Those don't look like they are on the walls, they look like they are away from the walls.


Now if only you could point with your finger to bring the one that caught your eye to the center.


----------

